#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

## Mohamed

*Engineering Dictionaries



*
Dictionary of Scientific and Technical Terms





    McGraw-Hill Dictionary of Scientific and Technical Terms
By McGraw-Hill,&nbspSybil P. Parker, 
    * Publisher:   McGraw-Hill Professional
    * Number Of Pages:   2380
    * Publication Date:   2002-09-26 
    * ISBN / ASIN:   007042313X 

It has been 30 years since the first edition of this encyclopedia was published. Over this span of time, the terminology in science and technology has expanded at a rapid rate, resulting in the addition of some 5,000 new terms in each edition. The sixth edition continues that expansion and now has some 110,000 terms and 125,000 definitions, accompanied by 3,000 black-and-white illustrations. The format continues as in the past, with letter-by-letter alphabetization. Synonyms, acronyms, and abbreviations are given within the definition. Pronunciation of each and every term continues to set this dictionary apart from other science and technology dictionaries. It is a large, heavy volume that lies flat when open. It may be time for the publisher to consider a two-volume work for ease of handling by the patron.



Each entry is classed into one or more of 104 fields, from "Acoustics" to "Zoology," for which abbreviations are inserted in the definitions. These fields have been revised to reflect modern usage with some new ones added, including "Forensic Science" and "Neuroscience." A detailed scope note for each field is included near the front of the dictionary. The 3,000 illustrations are in the outside margin of each page near the appropriate term and are crisp and clear. One change that would be useful in future editions is referring the reader to the appendix when appropriate. Periodic table is defined in the main part of the dictionary but there is no reference to the periodic table in the appendix, which would be missed if one did not browse through the back matter. Among other items in the appendix are information on measurements systems, mathematical signs and symbols, and very brief biographies of Nobel laureates and individuals after whom scientific terms are named

*download 
*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## Mohamed

size: 5.54 MB

 Fast non-rapidshare mirror:

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

    :
 

 Dictionatry Of Engineering | File Size : 2.84 MB
 All Engineers Must Have This Dictionary!


 Features Of Dictionary:
  Has been extensively revised, with 9000 entries encompassing the language of engineering 
  Includes synonyms, acronyms, and abbreviations 
  Provides pronunciations for all terms 
  Covers such topics as building construction, chemical engineering, civil engineering, control systems, design engineering, engineering acoustics, industrial engineering, information technology and computing, mechanical engineering, systems engineering, telecommunications, and thermodynamics 
  Includes an appendix containing tables of useful data and information 

 =====================
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 OR
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 OR
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 or
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PASSWORD: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Dictionary of Networking*

 

 free download
 Name:dictionary_of_networking.pdf
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 password: Mat.Riks.Info

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 	Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 Passwod: vazzz

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 and you find it on PAGE 4 of the Education category.
 But the exact page will change over time as they add more books in that category

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


      09-09-2006, 11:50 PSee More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

size: 1.6 MB

Fast non-rapidshare download -> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Dictionary of Environmental Economics*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Stedman's Electronic Medical Dictionary: Version 6.0*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Jargon: An Informal Dictionary of Computer Terms 1993*


 

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Dictionary of Multimedia and Internet Applications*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*French-English Dictionary for Chemists*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*The Illustrated Dictionary of Nonlinear Dynamics and Chaos*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
pass: ebooksclub.org

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

Dictionary of Algebra, Arithmetic, and Trigonometry


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

Download 9th Edition ISO 26,032 KB full Iso
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 tested/works

----------


## Mohamed

*Encarta Pocket Dictionary*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Find instant definitions for more than 80,000 words . LIT format
Size: 2.4 MB (2,471,741 bytes)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Encyclopedic Dictionary of Named Processes in Chemical Technology*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Unified Medical Dictionary: English, Arabic, French* 
Size: 532 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is the online dictioary
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*SAS 9.1.3 Language Reference: Dictionary, Volumes 1-4*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

Stedman's Medical Dictionary 
 

 
Download Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*

This is a dictionary for ******** or phamacy.It's new dictionary 2006

Provides all information about herbs , ********s , medical instruments , active constituents....., .........., ...., and alot
Total Size : 125 mb 
its really very useful 


Download
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 



PassWord
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 *Fresh Link*
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

[IMG]http://img487.images****.us/img487/6149/diced7.jpg[/IMG]

Peter Dyson , Dictionary of Networking
ISBN 0782124615 | PDF | 3,5 Mb | 465 Pages

At Last--Clear and Comprehensible Definitions of All the Networking Acronyms, Terms, and Abbreviations You Need to Know

The Dictionary of Networking is a highly readable, authoritative guide to the extensive--and often bewildering--terminology of network computing. This completely updated, expanded third edition spans all aspects of networking hardware and software--from peer-to-peer networks to enterprise wide area networks (WANs), the Internet, and internetworking--and covers every major network operating system. Topics include:
* Certification programs
* Communications
* Industry standards
* The Internet and intranets
* LANs, MANs, WANs
* Mobile and wireless computing
* Network administration
* Networking theory and concepts
* Operating systems and environments
* PC and server hardware
* Protocols
* Security
* Slang
* Voice and data transmissions
This book contains more than 3,000 entries. Abbreviations and acronyms are cross-referenced to their definitions, and many entries include additional cross-references to related entries. You'll find clear, concise definitions, acronyms and abbreviations defined in context.

Download:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

Paperback: 920 pages
Publisher: CMP Books; 20th edition
 (February 1, 2004)
Language: English

Format: CHM
Newton's Telecom Dictionary helps technology and business professionals stay on top of the ever-changing network, telecom, and IT industry. The tech industry hype has cooled dramatically, but nonetheless new telecom and networking technology and services continue to be adopted at a rapid pace, and new terms and acronyms sprout just as quickly. Industry guru Harry Newton explains technical concepts in non-technical language that anyone in business can understand, making it an essential reference tool for anyone involved with telecom and IT systems and services.
_http://rapidshare.de/files/10949892/Newton_s_Telecom_Dictionary_20th_MAZ.rar.html


_http://d.turboupload.com/d/275509/Newtons_Telecom_Dictionary_20th_MAZ.rar.htm

----------


## Mohamed

# Paperback: 656 pages
# Publisher: Microsoft Press; 5 edition 
(May 1, 2002)
# Language: English


The Microsoft Computer Dictionary, Fifth Edition is designed to be a comprehensive and authoritative source of definitions for computer-related terms and abbreviations. The dictionary includes terms drawn from a wide variety of topics relevant to computer users, including software, hardware, networking, data storage, graphics, games, information processing, the Internet and the World Wide Web, gaming, history, jargon and slang, organizations, programming, and standards

Although this book covers nearly every aspect of computing, it does not include entries on most companies or on most makes and models of computers, nor does it contain entries on most application software products. The few exceptions to this rule of thumb are key companies and products that have a historical or universal importance within the computing industry.

This dictionary emphasizes terminology that the average computer user will encounter in documentation, online help, computer manuals, marketing and sales materials, the popular media, and the computer trade press. Because most computer users operate personal computers and desktop systems at home, work, or both, the majority of the entries in this dictionary cover the terminology used in describing and working with these systems. However, some specialized or highly technical language is included that pertains to areas of industry, academia, software and hardware development, and research. These terms have been included because they have a bearing on more common computer terminology or because they are of historical significance

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

McGraw-Hill derives these inexpensive subject-specific dictionaries from its Dictionary of Scientific and Technical Terms, covering 110,000 terms. Libraries could not go wrong purchasing this recognized standard reference--either the parent or its offspring. Choosing which to purchase will probably present the greater challenge. Students may be more likely to favor these more focused titles, whereas librarians may be more enthralled with the larger, more encompassing mother work. ...The offspring reproduce the definitions of terms exactly as they appear in the mother work, with pronunciation but without illustrations. The appropriate appendixes are retained in the smaller volumes, but biographical entries are dropped.
McGraw-Hill tends to include more appendixes [than competition], such as geological time scales and electronic symbols...libraries will be well served by the McGraw-Hill titles. Summing Up: Highly recommended

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PDF format, 3 Mb

----------


## Mohamed

*Dictionary of Pure and Applied Physics*



Author: Dipak Basu
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2000-12-21
Number Of Pages: 400
The first published volume of CRC's Comprehensive Dictionary of Physics, the Dictionary of Pure and Applied Physics offers clear, concise, and authoritative definitions of more than 3,000 terms. It covers a range of pure and applied disciplines, including acoustics, biophysics, communications, electromagnetism, electronics, optics, and low-temperature physics. The editor has taken care to ensure each entry is as self-contained as possible, to include terms from the frontiers of technology

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Environmental Engineering Dictionary and Directory*



Publisher: Lewis Publishers
ISBN: 1566705436
Average Customer Review: N/A 
Like most technical disciplines, environmental science and engineering is becoming increasingly specialized. As industry professionals focus on specific environmental subjects they become less familiar with environmental problems and solutions outside their area of expertise. This situation is compounded by the fact that many environmental science related terms are confusing. Prefixes such as bio-, enviro-, hydra-, and hydro- are used so frequently that it is often hard to tell the words apart. The Environmental Engineering Dictionary and Directory gives you a complete list of brand terms, brand names, and trademarks - right at your fingertips


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Encyclopedic Dictionary of Named Processes in Chemical Technology*



A particular strength of Comyns' book is the historical information it provides... The author is also good at explaining the various nuances of a term... The product index at the back is another useful feature... reference work, which is clearly printed, nicely laid out, and equipped with a sturdy cover and stout binding. Highly recommended.
-Applied Organomettalic Chemistry, vol. 15, November 12, 2001 
Containing 135,000 entries, this new edition offers information on the new processes developed and commercial -ized as well as new information on old processes...also lists references for further study


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Forensic Science: An Illustrated Dictionary*



Author: John C. Brenner
Publisher: CRC Press 
Edition: (January, 2004)
Hardcover: 296 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849314577
Summary:
Investigators, prosecutors, defense attorneys, professionals within the field of law enforcement, and other criminal justice personnel need to understand forensic terms when communicating with forensic scientists or interpreting forensic lab results.Forensic Science-An Illustrated Dictionary introduces commonly-used forensic terms, many of which are crucial to the interpretation and understanding of laboratory report findings. The field of forensics grew considerably since the publication of the previous version of this book, the Forensic Science Glossary. With the introduction of new procedures and methods of analysis, many new terms have emerged. This volume adds many of the new terms used in criminal court cases, forensic entomology, forensic psychiatry, crime scene reconstruction, and other forensic disciplines.The definitions and accompanying illustrations come from various domains including toxicology, drug chemistry, criminalistics, bioscience/DNA, firearms/ballistics, forensic pathology, and the legal system. The illustrations communicate the use of laboratory instruments, investigative techniques, and laboratory methods of analysis.These detailed definitions and illustrations are valuable references to students and nonscientific professionals including police investigators interpreting lab reports, court reporters, prosecutors and defense attorneys preparing for trial.About the AuthorJohn C. Brenner earned a B.S. in Health Care Administration from the University of Southern Illinois while serving full time in the U.S. Navy. Upon completion of his naval career he received an MS in Forensic Science from the University of New Haven. He is a member of the Northeastern Association of Forensic Scientists (NEAFS). Mr. Brenner has spent 20 years as a forensic scientist with the New York State Police, and is trained in toxicology, serology, and DNA analysis. While providing testimony for more than 160 criminal court cases including homicides, rapes, blood assaults, burglaries, and DWIs, the author developed the idea for the first book, Forensic Science Glossary.Creating Forensic Science - An Illustrated Dictionary is one way of giving something back to the forensic community for the knowledge and experience he has gained working in the field of forensics.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 	or:
 	PASSWORD: ebooksatkoobe 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 	or:
 	Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Environmental Engineering Dictionary*



This newly updated dictionary provides a comprehensive reference of hundreds of environmental engineering terms used throughout the field. Drawing from many government documents and legal and regulatory sources, this edition includes terms relating to pollution control technologies, monitoring, risk assessment, sampling and analysis, quality control, and permitting. This new edition now also includes fuel cell technology terms, environmental management terms, and basic environmental calculations

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 	or:
 	password:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

Author: Bernadette Schell / Clemens Martin
Publisher: Webster's New World
Supplier: YOKNALL

Summary:
The comprehensive ****er dictionary for security professionals, businesses, governments, legal professionals, and others dealing with cyberspace

****ers. *****ers. Phreakers. Black hats. White hats. Cybercrime. Logfiles. Anonymous Digital Cash. ARP Redirect.

Cyberspace has a language all its own. Understanding it is vital if you're concerned about Internet security, national security, or even personal security. As recent events have proven, you don't have to own a computer to be the victim of cybercrime-*****ers have accessed information in the records of large, respected organizations, institutions, and even the military.

This is your guide to understanding ****er terminology. It's up to date and comprehensive, with:
* Clear, concise, and accurate definitions of more than 875 ****er terms
* Entries spanning key information-technology security concepts, organizations, case studies, laws, theories, and tools
* Entries covering general terms, legal terms, legal cases, and people
* Suggested further reading for definitions

This unique book provides a chronology of ****er-related developments beginning with the advent of the computer and continuing through current events in what is identified as today's Fear of a Cyber-Apocalypse Era. An appendix entitled "How Do ****ers Break into Computers?" details some of the ways *****ers access and steal information.

Knowledge is power. With this dictionary, you're better equipped to be a white hat and guard against cybercrime.

Download direct 
[no restrict]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 	pass:giftfromfatherxmas

----------


## Mohamed

The Comprehensive Dictionary of Electrical Engineering is a complete lexicon that covers all the fields of electrical engineering. The book provides workable definitions for practicing engineers, serves as a reference and research tool for students, and offers practical information for scientists and engineers in other disciplines. Areas examined include applied electrical engineering, microwave engineering, control engineering, power engineering, digital systems engineering, and device electronics.


Features:

* Provides comprehensive, current definitions of electrical engineering terms
* Serves as the most complete reference for electrical engineers and scientists
* Contains 20,000 terms based on the study of more than one hundred contributors
* Enhances general electrical engineering literacy


* Includes hundreds of illustrations.

___________________
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## Mohamed

MacMillan Visual Dictionary
Publisher: MacMillan
About this title: A national bestseller since it was first introduced in 1992, the Macmillan Visual Dictionary is now available with its own extraordinary CD-ROM. In addition to the book's 3,500 illustrations and 25,000 terms, this ultimate reference package offers selected animation, audio pronunciation for every term in English, Spanish, and French, and more. 


Product Details

Hardcover: 864 pages 
Publisher: Webster's New World; 1 Amer ed edition (October 14, 1992) 
Language: English 
ISBN: 0025281607 
Product Dimensions: 11.2 x 7.6 x 1.9 inches 
Shipping Weight: 5.09 pounds 


With thousands of intricate and colorful illustrations presented in a browser-friendly paperback format, the new compact edition of The Macmillan Visual Dictionary is an easily portable follow-up to the popular hardback version. The dictionary connects each phrasing, key word, or key words to a grouping of finely detailed and descriptive pictures, all formatted into a series of sections assembled in an easy-to-follow index at the beginning of the book. With a depth that includes 12 kinds of mushrooms and 4 types of billiards, the Visual Dictionary also manages to keep a wide enough focus so that most anyone interested in contemporary life will find a section or two to capture their eye and attention--whether they're painstakingly searching the book for help with a research paper, tracking down a contested fact, or peering through the many vivid drawings for pure pleasure

Do it Yourself 5 Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Architecture  5 Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Geography  43 Mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

ISBN: 0582327482
Title: A Dictionary of Inequalities
Author: Peter Bullen P. S. Bullen 
Publisher: Chapman & Hall/CRC
Publication Date: 1998-08-21
Number Of Pages: 296

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 (low quality scan

----------


## Mohamed

Encyclopedic Dictionary of Polymers
By
    * Publisher:   Springer
    * Number Of Pages:   1238
    * Publication Date:   2007-04-02 
    * ISBN / ASIN:   0387310215 
Book Description:
This reference contains more than 7,500 polymeric material terms, including the names of chemicals, processes, formulae, and analytical methods that are used frequently in the polymer and engineering fields. In view of the evolving partnership between physical and life sciences, this title includes an appendix of biochemical and microbiological terms (thus offering previously unpublished material, distinct from all competitors.) Each succinct entry offers a broadly accessible definition as well as cross-references to related terms. Where appropriate to enhance clarity further, the volume's definitions may also offer equations, chemical structures, and other figures.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PDF 16.2 Mb with bookmarks ; RAR 9.2 Mb


 	pass: tFENDIOP.rar

----------


## hi1beauty5

thank you

----------


## praveenums

Thank You

----------


## eahms

sssssssffffffffff

----------


## praveenums

Thank You

----------


## enggasif

Thank You

----------


## praveenums

Thank You

----------


## lunitunz

Thank You

----------


## hamdon2007

thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## hamdon2007

Thank You

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## aomi2005

thanx

----------


## rmaa

Thks For U R Info

----------


## brahim04

Thank You

----------


## Calin Cristian

Thank You

----------


## joeker

Hi,

I could see hidden blocks and it says click "Thank you" to see it, but don't know where this is?  Could you please help me find it?  Thank you very much. Also thank you for this download.

----------


## alhijazi



----------


## alhijazi



----------


## awny

Thank You

----------


## ismaiism

Thank You

----------


## hassan fakhr

Thank You

----------


## pushup79

Thank You

----------


## waseem83

thank you

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## omega

Thank You

----------


## suseelarajan

THANKS 




> *Engineering Dictionaries
> 
> *
> Dictionary of Scientific and Technical Terms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## searano2u

thank you my friend for this help

----------


## grsobhani

Thank You

----------


## jojo7926

good work and keep it up

----------


## mms2006aa

that's a good work 4 all of members here
thank u very much
and waiting more effort, we are so pleasuer

----------


## hasanaziz008

Thank You

----------


## Faisal

Thank You

----------


## Kamal Prasoon

Thank You

-Kamal

----------


## blackdonkey

Thank You

----------


## aliali

wow man am confused which one to download..keep up the good work

----------


## Eng. Reem

thanks a lot
but some links deos not work.
please, check it so i can download the files. :Cool:  


thanks again. :Smile:  See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## Ahmad

Thank You

----------


## hhooman

thanks

----------


## unschtbr

Thank You

----------


## Haider Ali

Thank you

----------


## saif

Thank You

----------


## jmawid

WoW thank youuuuu alot

----------


## efouad3

Thank You

----------


## shunsund

Thank You

----------


## NobleAlpha

Thank You

----------


## chanseng738

Thank You

----------


## mhelmy

thanks

----------


## mhelmy

Thank You

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## nidal

Thank You

----------


## el_alfy

Thank You

----------


## kusayaltaee

mashkooooooooooooooooooor

----------


## kusayaltaee

Thank You

----------


## Calin Cristian

Thank You

----------


## madeelq@gmail.com

Thank You

----------


## Ahmad

Thank You

----------


## joshi_manan01

Thank You

----------


## joshi_manan01

Thank You

----------


## sayed

helloooooooooooo

----------


## JUZER.BMS

Thank You

----------


## santhosh21k

thank you

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## mechanand2000

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## yerom0980

hi !!! my name is mauricio, im industrial engineer i hope you can help me





> *Engineering Dictionaries
> 
> *
> Dictionary of Scientific and Technical Terms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## yerom0980

Thank You

----------


## mali

tanku

----------


## ahmed ibrahim

Thank You

----------


## k71273

Thank You

----------


## k71273

thank you

----------


## dixistant

thank you

----------


## ajaypancholi

Thank You

----------


## tarzan

thanx

----------


## sesshoumaro

thanx

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## hilal

Thank You

----------


## sebaversa

Thank You

----------


## ktrejgis

Thank you

----------


## ktrejgis

Thank You

----------


## talbengineer

Thank You

----------


## kunal_5683

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## sridhar

thank you

----------

Thank You

----------


## sridhar

Thank You

----------

Thank You

----------


## tifa2005

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

----------


## dejiamao

view hidden

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## dejiamao

Thank You

----------


## rb_1234

thank you

----------


## eng_hany_azer

tell me how can i down load it
Thank you

----------


## sameh82

Thank You

----------


## jaatboyslim

YOU ARE GOD mah FRIEND......

----------


## merkan81

thank you

----------


## haree

Thank You

----------


## rizwanszaman

thank you

----------


## kaster

Tks,brother

----------


## mohamed fa

Thank You

----------


## farzam

Thank You

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## OMID1351

thank you

----------


## sattarshnait

Thank you

----------


## fadhal20

Thank You

----------


## aboulfazl

Thank You

----------


## sattarshnait

Thank You

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank You very  much  for  such a nice  collection.

----------


## waleedalattar

thank's

----------


## majid

Thank You

----------


## waleedalattar

Thank You

----------


## wonder_004

Sir,
If some one is having Standard Drawings for Civil & Structural construction work, please provide me.
As i am of urgent need for this, so please help me.


Thanks in advanceSee More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## waleedalattar

thank's 4 this good work  :Smile:  thank's
eng. waleed alattar

----------


## waleedalattar

plz i want to ask about the combined chemical dictionary on CD-ROM this file isn't found in this link plz i want this dictionary send me the information to email adress: waleedalattar@yahoo.com     thank u very much :Smile:

----------


## mahmud

Very Good Thank you very much

----------


## waleedalattar

thank's

----------


## manjunath

:Wink:  i need a book which consists of gas measuring techanics.

----------


## arcotvenu

thank you

----------


## sieunhan

Please reup:
- Encyclopedic Dictionary of Named Processes in Chemical Technology
- Dictionary of chemistry (McGraw Hill)
- Dictionary of Scientific and Technical Terms (McGraw Hill)
- The Combined Chemical Dictionary on CDRom (Chapman & Hall/CRC)
- Dictionary of Engineering (McGraw Hill)

Thanks

----------


## jambo

> Please reup:
> - Encyclopedic Dictionary of Named Processes in Chemical Technology
> - Dictionary of chemistry (McGraw Hill)
> - Dictionary of Scientific and Technical Terms (McGraw Hill)
> - The Combined Chemical Dictionary on CDRom (Chapman & Hall/CRC)
> - Dictionary of Engineering (McGraw Hill)
> 
> Thanks



 :Smile:  
I need the same to you!
I've tried to find any available links to download those Dicts but most died. Can anyone re-upload again. Thanks for all!

p/s: Just this link alive:
Dictionary of Engineering (McGraw Hill)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## leecher

can anyone re upload thses files?

All links are dead..

----------


## alxo01

thanks!

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## r3n1

I was very interested in download "NTCs dictionary of american sland and colloquial expressions", but 3 links are broken... I would appreciate already if u can update them...

Thanks alot

----------


## muddu4u

awesome post.........dude

----------


## imran ejaz

thank you

----------


## silvio

tank you

----------


## arcotvenu

thank you

----------


## octavio_mdk

somebody has some dictionary of petroleum, mainly drilling and workover????. thanks a lot!!!

----------


## bilalrykab

excellent
i be here for hre 1st time

----------


## bilalrykab

AoA
to all the members

----------


## nzei

Please could someone help get ADINA Finite Element Analysis Software! I need it please.

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## hostkari

i can not download the files. The link is corrupted.

----------


## Haseeb Jamal

Find more ebooks on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## fuahmad

Thank you,
Very useful.
FA

----------


## Haseeb Jamal

Dictionary of civil Engineering

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ericssion

Electrical dictionary links not available sir. please post it again

----------


## seel_20

Hi every body,
I am looking for a link where I can download or read some old thesis (master in Petroleum engineering or PhD).
Can anyone help me?
Thanks.

----------


## bratek

> Hi every body,
> I am looking for a link where I can download or read some old thesis (master in Petroleum engineering or PhD).
> Can anyone help me?
> Thanks.



For you one: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers,

----------


## seel_20

Thanks you very much dear Bratek.
The link was very useful.

Thanks.

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## cesarin

Great Post, Thanks SO MUCH!!!!

----------


## iceblue

Thanks

----------


## settimana

Thanks for the excellent collection

----------


## danthesh

thanks a lot

----------


## barbod

It would be better to focus only on Petroleum related sources...

See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## finderfinder

Links are not working please check

----------


## busynas

Thank you very much

----------


## Ivan_K

Thanks for excellent collection

----------


## doungvn

this person ivan kolev is pirate software seller.. he dont help people for free.. but ask people to send him demo license and software .. then ask money for  ***** or license..

you can see it in his website.. ngirit.org

admin should ban this type of user.. he is trying to convience people by posting like this..

he is not a aveva trainer.. your company will be in trouble if u take his license or training from him. your company will be blaclisted.. dont believe the demo video of his training.. because after u pay.. u will get some poor video..  
so avoid this person

----------


## sofos

Excellent books but please recheck links.

----------


## settimana

Thank you very much for the valuable posts.
Could any one please post the Termium Pro CD,
i REALLY NEED IT.Thank you in advance.

----------


## mejiku

nice post...
thanks

----------


## ravishe

> *Engineering Dictionaries
> 
> *
> Dictionary of Scientific and Technical Terms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PL upload the combined chemical dictionary on cdrom links again these links are no more available

----------


## ravishe

> plz i want to ask about the combined chemical dictionary on CD-ROM this file isn't found in this link plz i want this dictionary send me the information to email adress: waleedalattar@yahoo.com     thank u very much



get the working links..
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## devan

Thanks for excellent collection please upload geology dictionaries

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thnk you

----------


## SAGE_084

Thank you very much for this greateful work. 


However, I need you to help to find this book "Dictionnaire des sciences et techniques du ptrole: anglais-franais".

Many thanks in advance for any help.See More: Engineering Dictionaries(very goood)

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks Mohamed

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## TAGRART

Hi mates,

Links are dead

----------

